# Voyager brand 'craft' malt



## Kingmaa

Hi all

picked up half a sack of voyager veloria malt this morning. Anyone used it yet? Is grown around Griffith apparently. 

Got a couple of smash brews going down today, will report back in a few weeks. Going for $67 a sack here, seems fairly maris otter-ish but seems to have more protein content going by break


----------



## Bribie G

Barleyman sells it. Sounds good, a change from the industro-malts such as BB and JW.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

It's good stuff. Run by a remote Canberra Brewers member. We ended up buying a pallet of the stuff. They sponsored ANHC as well.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Damn, so many Star Trek brews that can be made with a malt like Voyager.

Fair Haven Stout
The Doctor's Off Button Hypobeer
Seven of 9%
Chakotay's "Traditional" Native American Ale
Kim's misery Barley Wine
Kes' psychic Wheat Beer
Torres' Angry Porter
There's Deuterium in this Beer

...and so on.


----------



## vykuza

I've got a Veloria smash fermenting at the moment, aiming for an Aussie Bitter, POR at 60 and WLP007. The malt itself looks and tastes great, fresh as (of course), I got an excellent extraction using my usual settings for BIAB, and the wort was crystal clear and a lovely red hue. Didn't notice any more or less protein than usual. It's kilned at 9EBC, and the Voyager lads say it's a superb base for smash beers. If it's half as good as the first sacks of schooner malt we got, then it's going to be excellent.

The only out of the ordinary I noticed for this one is that the grain husks are quite thick, and it gives the mills a workout. Good friability once the husk is cracked though.

It's Buloke barley Grown by Ken Overs in Barellan. It's nice knowing where your ingredients come from, and I love buying local too. The Voyager lads have some new irons in the fire as well, but I will leave it to them to announce it all when they are ready.


----------



## Kingmaa

kegged off the citra smash the other day.

came out very nice, great colour and has a nice smooth body and finish. Don't actually think I will add spec malts to it for pale ales. 

Also did a quick saison with it because it was there, pretty good but has a strange tartness to it, will probably stick to the usual pils and wheat bill in future


----------



## northwest9

For any canberra brewers chasing a bag of Voyager Veloria or Buloke pale, I have 5 bags of Buloke, and 2 of Veloria in stock

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mick0s

Good to know, Steve.

I used the Veloria in my very first BIAB (yet still bottle conditioning that though) so depending on how that turns out might have to pay you a visit (I live just around the corner!), I'll just have to invest in some handi-pails and a grain mill first...


----------



## northwest9

Mick0s said:


> Good to know, Steve.
> 
> I used the Veloria in my very first BIAB (yet still bottle conditioning that though) so depending on how that turns out might have to pay you a visit (I live just around the corner!), I'll just have to invest in some handi-pails and a grain mill first...


I have a mill mate, and it's a free service


----------



## Mick0s

NorthWest9 said:


> I have a mill mate, and it's a free service


Cheers, but I was probably going to go for a bulk 25k bag, so I probably don't want that milled all at once, given that I'll likely last me the best part of 18 months or so, haha. 

Anyhow, sorry for the quick hijack. 
As you were, people...


----------



## spamdecs

Kingmaa said:


> 20150109_094612.jpg
> 
> kegged off the citra smash the other day.
> 
> came out very nice, great colour and has a nice smooth body and finish. Don't actually think I will add spec malts to it for pale ales.
> 
> Also did a quick saison with it because it was there, pretty good but has a strange tartness to it, will probably stick to the usual pils and wheat bill in future


thats some high gravity beer your brewing there. or maybe some kind of star trek synthetic gravity holding the beer in the glass...


----------



## bigmacthepunker

I brewed a Voyager Stout today, using there new Voyager specialty malts with Valoria as base. Smelt wonderful going in the cube. It a 4 shades of stout recipe, cheers Nick from Barleyman for his help.
Big G


----------



## bongoman

Can I pretty much just swap Veloria for any pale 2-row malt? I'm curious about these malts and love the idea of using Australian, small-scale grains.

I'd love some guidelines on what I can swap out their various base malts for. Their pilsener is obvious but what about the "Pale Malt", the Schooner 'Ale Malt' and the Veloria Buloke malt?

Any clues here would be appreciated.


----------



## northwest9

bongoman said:


> Can I pretty much just swap Veloria for any pale 2-row malt? I'm curious about these malts and love the idea of using Australian, small-scale grains.
> 
> I'd love some guidelines on what I can swap out their various base malts for. Their pilsener is obvious but what about the "Pale Malt", the Schooner 'Ale Malt' and the Veloria Buloke malt?
> 
> Any clues here would be appreciated.



Veloria is the same as the buloke, but roasted a few EBC darker. Both are ale malts, the Veloria is just a fraction darker and maltier

I currently have the buloke in stock, and am using it in my brewery, as the Veloria is not available at the moment


----------



## bigmacthepunker

IMO, Veloria is very similar to Maris Otter Malt. Drinking a Veloria Citra Smash on tap atm. I haven't yet tried the other base malt as yet but looking forward to using them.


----------



## Spiesy

Absolutely love the intimacy of these craft malts. I love that you know who grew the grain, when it was harvested and malted. Very cool. 

Their special roast malt is one of the tastiest malt I've ever eaten. It's like a super-biscuit with a dash of crystal.


----------



## seamad

Anyone up here in QLD stocking voyager, the usual suspects don't seem to stock it, maybe a BB is in order ?


----------



## lukiferj

seamad said:


> Anyone up here in QLD stocking voyager, the usual suspects don't seem to stock it, maybe a BB is in order ?


I would also be interested in a sack to see how it goes.


----------



## bongoman

I'm putting together a Brown Porter recipe and am hoping to use as many Voyager grains as possible, just because!

The recipe is this:

70% pale malt
14% brown malt
9% crystal 150EBC
7% chocolate malt

How does it sounds to do this as follows do you think?

70% Voyager Veloria
14% Voyager Brown Malt
7% Voyager Chocolate

And the crystal I guess I'll have to use from another maltster. Will be buying this all from Barleyman so might use Caramunich III for the Crystal? 

Does 14% of the Voyager Schooner Brown Malt sound too much?

Any other thoughts on this recipe would be appreciated...


----------



## vykuza

Howdy Bongo

I've done a beer recently incredibly similar to your grain bill and used Bairds as a good choice for the crystal. 14% of the brown won't be too much.

Let us know how you go!

Fingers crossed the Voyager lads have plans to make some crystal as well as roast!


----------



## Reman

This was a porter I did recently, bloody fantastic!

Style: Brown Porter (12A)
Boil Size: 14.98 l	Style Guide: BJCP 2008
Color: 54.4 EBC	Equipment: Pot 15l - BIAB to 10l
Bitterness: 30.0 IBUs	Boil Time: 60 min
Est OG: 1.055 (13.5° P)	Mash Profile: BIAB, Medium Body
Est FG: 1.015 SG (3.8° P)	Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage
ABV: 5.3%

Amount	Name	Type	#
2.32 kg	Voyager Pale Malt (4.5 EBC)	Grain	1
278.5 g	Voyager Brown Malt (180.0 EBC)	Grain	2
183.8 g	Voyager Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC)	Grain	3
29.3 g	Fuggles [4.5%] - Boil 60 min	Hops	4
11.7 g	Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 15 min	Hops	5
1 pkgs	SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04)	Yeast	6


----------



## clarkie54

Thought I'd give the Voyager grain a go to support the concept. Very happy with the pale malt in both a Pilsner and a dark ale. Keen to try the Veloria in a smash beer next. Hope other Brewers get around voyager grain and support it.


----------



## DU99

i have bag of there malt just waiting to finish my other pale malt


----------



## fattox

As a point of reference, I got a sack from Nick of the Veloria about a year ago. I have a feeling (just confirmed) that my baltic porter/imperial dark lager from the 2015 Xmas in july swap was brewed with it.

As a confirmation - it was definitely.

73.5% veloria
10% vienna
3.8% melanoidin
5.3% dextrose
3.4% pale chocolate
3.4% carafa 3
Magnum bittering
Magnum @ 30
TYB Franconian Dark Lager - massive starter, pitched at 8 deg and ramped to 12 over the 2 week ferment. D-rested at 18 for a week, then lagered for 4 weeks and bottle conditioned.

I absolutely loved the veloria, and Nick was gracious enough to send me some samples of their specialty malts. All were bloody great.


----------



## Reman

I really liked it too, I'm eagerly waiting for the next batch to be released. Seems like I've been waiting forever ;(


----------



## Spiesy

I have had to hold back from dropping Voyager Special Roast into everything I brew - it is the tastiest grain to eat!

Goes very well in an ESB, or anything dark.


----------



## Fents

Did anyone catch voyager on River Cottage Australia the other night?

Good segment, showed the voyager farm, harvest, a little tiny bit of the malting process (just an explanation of it really) and some of the community stuff they do. Good stuff


----------



## Spiesy

Fents said:


> Did anyone catch voyager on River Cottage Australia the other night?
> 
> Good segment, showed the voyager farm, harvest, a little tiny bit of the malting process (just an explanation of it really) and some of the community stuff they do. Good stuff


wtf is River Cottage Australia, old man Fents?


----------



## Fents

TV show mate. What im not allowed to watch TV? hahahaha

Im not one to judge peoples viewing preferences h34r:


----------



## Spiesy

Just giving you shit, mate


----------



## Judanero

Just watched that River Cottage Australia segment on fox (must have had a re-run), good viewing... think I'll give Voyager a go once I get through my current grain stock, all for supporting the local cause.

Interesting to see how their harvester can detect moisture levels etc of the barley as it harvests it, pretty cool (not sure if that's a standard thing).


----------



## amarks6

Anyone know where I can buy Voyager malts by the gram these days?


----------



## DU99

http://www.voyagercraftmalt.com.au/ click on BUY NOW


----------



## DU99

thats all i could find


----------



## Mattyh777

A place in Sydney, fresh as well.

https://www.fatgrain.com/malts


----------



## amarks6

Mattyh777 said:


> A place in Sydney, fresh as well.
> 
> https://www.fatgrain.com/malts



Thanks guys. The place in Sydney only delivers to Sydney. Another site listed there doesn't mention Voyager.

I'm talking to Belco in Canberra - they might be able to help me out.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## krz

Went to KK today, and they bags and bags of Voyager malt.
Looks like they have been appointed the distributor.

I tasted a few of the grain, the schooner was lovely.
I didn't buy any, as I still have some malt to use, but investigating their website, they have quite a few recipes and its a download compatible with beersmith. I'm 2 brews away from using all my existing malt, but I will try it after that. I reckon, it might be possible to get a unique/niche Aussie beer (apart from Coopers). For example, smoked malt using almonds!!!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I have got my name on a bag of Schooner Veloria as soon as my current bag of Viking is finished.
https://www.graincentral.com/news/s...ey-with-ability-to-be-australias-maris-otter/


----------



## sp0rk

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have got my name on a bag of Schooner Veloria as soon as my current bag of Viking is finished.
> https://www.graincentral.com/news/s...ey-with-ability-to-be-australias-maris-otter/


I've been using Veloria for a little while now and can confirm it's absolutely delicious
A mate and I just did a 46L XPA with 4kg Veloria, 4kg Coopers Pale Malt, 1.5kg Munich & 300g (I think) medium crystal
Cascade & Galaxy to 30IBU, all after 30mins and a bunch of that in the cube, then 30g each dry hopped
It's a darker beer for an XPA, the malt shines right through and I think I'd drop the crystal next time
I think I'll be keeping Veloria on hand from now on as a replacement/alternative for MO, as long as my LHBS keeps supplying it


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I am leaning towards it as I really prefer the English style beers now, I enjoy a good balance of the malt with the English hops. I was a bit dissapointed with the price though I have been spoilt with the $49.50 for the bags of Viking malt.


----------



## n87

Get yourself onto their SM40 and Voodoo.
They have components of Munich and Crystal. try an amber with ~50/50 Veloria/SM40... delicious.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I will be probably using all their malts in the future, reading the specs of the SM40, Voodoo and a quite a few others certainly looks interesting.


----------



## krz

wide eyed and legless said:


> I will be probably using all their malts in the future, reading the specs of the SM40, Voodoo and a quite a few others certainly looks interesting.


SM40 does sound good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I have a recipe from Ron Pattinson's book of a English bitter circa 1909 from Lees Brewery Greater Manchester. Thought it would be more appropriate to use an old malt so bought a bag of the Veloria today. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Twent

How much per sack for this stuff?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Twent said:


> How much per sack for this stuff?


$75 for a 25 kg bag for the Veloria, not sure about the other malts.


----------



## MHB

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have a recipe from Ron Pattinson's book of a English bitter circa 1909 from Lees Brewery Greater Manchester. Thought it would be more appropriate to use an old malt so bought a bag of the Veloria today. Looking forward to trying it.


WYF - do you think Schooner is a "Old Malt" (as a variety presumably) it was released in the early 1980's.
Coopers was always a big fan of Schooner, down side in my experience is that Schooner is very good at making a beer that tastes like Coopers, not very good at making beer with other flavour profiles.
Maris Otter is probably the oldest variety still in anything like regular production dating from the mid 1960's, chosen as it has a very characteristic flavour, which may or not suit what you are looking for.
Personally I think Golden Promise would go closer to the flavours of an early 1900's malt, released in the late 1960's (made by stuffing seed barley in a nuclear reactor and seeing what you get). Even UK Pearl would be a good call, better I suspect than Schooner.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Schooner isn't an old malt neither is Golden Promise, I am just going off the specs, ideal for old British beers. However it turns out it will be a drinkable beer of that I am sure(not so sure about the IBU) and I doubt there would be anyone alive who would argue that it isn't an authentic 1909 English Bitter.
Anyone trying to replicate a beer from yesteryear couldn't compare between one brewed today as to one brewed in bygone times, so it just has to be filed under the heading, 'Fantasy'.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

So brewed a 19 litre batch today, liked the taste of the wort from pre boil gravity test, tried out the trub blocker, would have worked better if it didn't have such a high volume of hop pellets. Lost 2 litres to trub, still ended up with 18 litres so pretty happy.








This was 100% Veloria with invert sugar.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Three hours after pitching a starter from the Chinese English ale yeast.



Would love to get a BB on this yeast, or some wholesaler to bring it in.


----------



## krz

Thanks for you post WEAL, but at least me for me, I couldnt understand it, excuse my ignorance.
1. What you mean about trub blocker
2. Invert sugar - please explain
3. Chinese English Ale yeast?
4. BB on the yeast?


----------



## bbqzookeeper

krz said:


> 1. What you mean about trub blocker



Something for his kettle that acts as a screen to filter out hops/hot break as he drains the wort. Usually depends on the model of the kettle, but considering WEAL, it's probably some upgrade. He's been a champion of the coiled spring / Helix Coil.



krz said:


> 2. Invert sugar - please explain



Where table sugar (sucrose) is made into a syrup, and with the addition of a catalyst (often citric acid), to hydrolyse into glucose and fructose. The reason for changing them would be to present a particular sugar to the yeast, reducing the workload on the yeast so that it's not responsible for those conversions/avoiding an off-flavour/increasing ABV without increasing malt.



krz said:


> 3. Chinese English Ale yeast?



*I'm also interested in what this is.*



krz said:


> 4. BB on the yeast?



Bulk Buy - have several members on the forum purchase the yeast together for savings/availability.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Angel yeast from China, I always like to try different yeasts and this one caught my eye, they do make 2 different kinds of ale yeast, after a bit of pleading they gave me 100 gram to try. They must do some business over here with their bread yeasts as they have a rep come over regularly.


http://en.angelyeast.com/products/distilled-spirits-and-biofuels/beer-yeast.html





Trub trap


----------



## wide eyed and legless

The ferment is done and the yeast, CN36 has all but dropped out 48 hours after pitching.


----------



## clickeral

wide eyed and legless said:


> The ferment is done and the yeast, CN36 has all but dropped out 48 hours after pitching.
> View attachment 115987



I would also be keen to get some of this yeast if a BB was organized, I have messaged them around samples but haven't responded to their latest email back.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

clickeral said:


> I would also be keen to get some of this yeast if a BB was organized, I have messaged them around samples but haven't responded to their latest email back.


I have their reps email in my system, I will try to get more samples from him, the head office only wants to sell by the tonne. A BB will only be feasible if they can drop that quantity, after all it is in their own best interest if they could export their range of beer and lager yeasts. I am sure they are only exporting their bread yeasts just going on the amount of Asian bakery's there are.


----------



## Truman42

krz said:


> Went to KK today, and they bags and bags of Voyager malt.
> Looks like they have been appointed the distributor.
> 
> I tasted a few of the grain, the schooner was lovely.
> I didn't buy any, as I still have some malt to use, but investigating their website, they have quite a few recipes and its a download compatible with beersmith. I'm 2 brews away from using all my existing malt, but I will try it after that. I reckon, it might be possible to get a unique/niche Aussie beer (apart from Coopers). For example, smoked malt using almonds!!!!


Where are the recipes? I couldnt find any on the Voyager Malt website?


----------



## krz

Truman42 said:


> Where are the recipes? I couldnt find any on the Voyager Malt website?



Your right, I thought the Beersmith.bsmx file contained 16 recipes, instead it just contains details about their grains.

I have just sent them an email asking if they can provide some recipes, lets see if they respond.


----------



## malt and barley blues

I am thinking of the possibilities of getting a bulk buy on this malt, I would certainly be interested in trying it.


----------



## Truman42

krz said:


> Your right, I thought the Beersmith.bsmx file contained 16 recipes, instead it just contains details about their grains.
> 
> I have just sent them an email asking if they can provide some recipes, lets see if they respond.


Keep us informed.


----------



## krz

Truman42 said:


> Keep us informed.


Wow, Voyager have already responded.

This is the email response:-

"
_Thanks for getting in contact with us.
We do have plans to put out some recipes of a few of our favourite beers from commercial brewers using our malts for the homebrewing community, be on the look-out for that in the near future.
My advice is don’t over complicate it. A lot of our malts are designed to be used entirely on their own, and many commercial beers have received plenty of awards and accolades used in this way.
Schooner Pale and also Veloria will stand up on their own in APA’s and even IPA’s. Probably a little biased but I believe one of countries best West Coast style IPA exclusively uses Schooner Pale as the only malt in its grist.
At the other end of the spectrum, Voodoo is also used at 100% in some pretty amazing American Darker style Amber Ales.
2 of the best beers I’ve had with our malts have been a Vienna Lager (brewed with 100% vienna malt) and also a Helles (82% Atlas, 9% Winter Wheat and 9% Munich)-Mash at 67C, Aim for 4.8-%ABV with a FG of 1.011. IBU 20-24. S189 at 12C for the first week, then ramp to 16 for a few days. 
Hope this helps."
We’re creating the world’s most sustainably processed malt right here on farm-Check out how we’re doing it here._


----------



## Truman42

krz said:


> Wow, Voyager have already responded.
> 
> This is the email response:-
> 
> "
> _Thanks for getting in contact with us.
> We do have plans to put out some recipes of a few of our favourite beers from commercial brewers using our malts for the homebrewing community, be on the look-out for that in the near future.
> My advice is don’t over complicate it. A lot of our malts are designed to be used entirely on their own, and many commercial beers have received plenty of awards and accolades used in this way.
> Schooner Pale and also Veloria will stand up on their own in APA’s and even IPA’s. Probably a little biased but I believe one of countries best West Coast style IPA exclusively uses Schooner Pale as the only malt in its grist.
> At the other end of the spectrum, Voodoo is also used at 100% in some pretty amazing American Darker style Amber Ales.
> 2 of the best beers I’ve had with our malts have been a Vienna Lager (brewed with 100% vienna malt) and also a Helles (82% Atlas, 9% Winter Wheat and 9% Munich)-Mash at 67C, Aim for 4.8-%ABV with a FG of 1.011. IBU 20-24. S189 at 12C for the first week, then ramp to 16 for a few days.
> Hope this helps."
> We’re creating the world’s most sustainably processed malt right here on farm-Check out how we’re doing it here._


Cool, Will be trying out that Helles recipe for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Anyone want to put their hand up for a bulk buy of Voyager malt?


----------



## n87

The guys at Voyager are quite good, and I agree, don't over complicate the malt bill. most of the stuff I have done is generally 2 malts with the occasional 3 or single.


----------



## sp0rk

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone want to put their hand up for a bulk buy of Voyager malt?


I'd love a few more sacks
Actually thinking about doing a single malt whisky with Veloria
I'm about to smoke some veloria with apple wood for a rauchbier and I'll do some extra for making whisky, I'm thinking 40% of the grist should be a good starting point


----------



## clickeral

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone want to put their hand up for a bulk buy of Voyager malt?



I would be interested in buying some from a bulk buy but not keen to run a bulk buy

Probably a bag of each base malt and maybe some splits of any spec malt (5kg) Don't really need any as I have about 100kg of Base malt still but a sucker for a deal  and keen to try it/support a local business


----------



## wide eyed and legless

If there is enough interest I will start it off, and hopefully finish it but I may have to call on some help, I will know more by the end of the week. I will get some prices when I get the prices I will put it out for eoi.


----------



## bbqzookeeper

I would be keen on a bulk buy, but am Sydney based.


----------



## krz

Truman42 said:


> Cool, Will be trying out that Helles recipe for sure. Thanks for sharing.


Im thinking the helles myself next brew, which will likely be this week.
Would like to try and keep the recipe Australian, so thinking Vic Secret, /but unsure of aussie yeast to use, any suggestions?


----------



## Vic

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone want to put their hand up for a bulk buy of Voyager malt?


I would take 5 X 25KG bags of base malt depending on price.


----------



## Twent

I'd take a couple of bags of base malt also depending on price.


----------



## malt and barley blues

I would be up for a couple of bags, and if you need a hand WEAL let me know.


----------



## shacked

I love the malts from Voyager and pretty much use them exclusively (save for some spec malts from Gladfield and Weyerman)

The IBUs have a recipe thread for Voyager malts, here are a few of mine:

*Witicale *
50% Atlas
25% Triticale
20% Winter wheat
5% Oats

Mash at 66C.

15 IBU of saaz at FWH
Corriander, Camomile Flowers and Grapefruit Zest in the WP 

OG: 1.050 

Ferment with WY3944

*English Red Bitter*
100% SM40 Malt, mashed at 67C, with a little gypsum and epsom in the mash. According to brewmate, the beer is about 20 SRM but it's an epic looking deep red colour!!!

20 IBU of EKG at FWH
5 IBU of EKG and 5 IBU of Challenger at WP.

OG 1.036. West Yorkshire yeast.


*Belgian Voyage*

Belgian Dark Strong Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.000
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.082 (°P): 19.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 9.05 %
Colour (SRM): 17.8 (EBC): 35.1
Bitterness (IBU): 27.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Atlas (Voyager) (50%)
2.000 kg Voodoo (Voyager) (25%)
1.000 kg Cane Sugar (12.5%)
1.000 kg Wheat (Voyager) (12.5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
25.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 180 Minutes (Mash)
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 180 Minutes + Triple decoction
Fermented at 22°C with Wyeast 3822 - Belgian Dark Strong

*Aussie Stout*
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.375
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.22 %
Colour (SRM): 48.6 (EBC): 95.7
Bitterness (IBU): 28.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Veloria Malt (40.68%)
2.400 kg SM40 (Voyager) (32.54%)
1.000 kg Voodoo (Voyager) (13.56%)
0.375 kg Demerara Sugar (5.08%)
0.300 kg Chocolate (Voyager) (4.07%)
0.300 kg Roast Barley (Voyager) (4.07%)
Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Super Pride Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Helga Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04

*Triticale Lawnmower*
Belgian Specialty Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 67.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.800
Total Hops (g): 240.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.30 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 20.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
10.000 kg Atlas (Voyager) (63.29%)
3.700 kg Triticale (Voyager) (23.42%)
1.800 kg SM40 (Voyager) (11.39%)
0.300 kg Acid (1.9%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
190.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 120 Minutes.


*Vienna Lager / Farmhouse Red*
55% Atlas
45% Vienna

(+ a pinch of carafa special III and some acid malt)

18 IBU Magnum FWH

WP:
1g/L hersbrucker flowers from Ryefield
2g/L saaz flowers from Ryefield

OG: 1.046. 20 IBU. FTW

4 cubes: 1 Farmhouse, 2 lager yeast, 1 kolsch


----------



## shacked

Oh and this Mexcan lager that was 80% atlas, 17% flaked corn and 3% vienna with 12 IBU of Saaz at FWH. Fermented with the White Labs Mexican lager yeast.

No finnings either - 6 weeks at 0C in the keg. Low BG levels in atlas lead to super clear beers (at least that's the way I understand it).


----------



## Tony121

bbqzookeeper said:


> I would be keen on a bulk buy, but am Sydney based.


Same boat


----------



## krz

WEAL, 2 bags of Voyager for me too. Can help with pickup/distribution if needed.


----------



## krz

shacked said:


> I love the malts from Voyager and pretty much use them exclusively (save for some spec malts from Gladfield and Weyerman)
> 
> The IBUs have a recipe thread for Voyager malts, here are a few of mine:
> ...........



Who are the IBU's?, any chance you can post a link to that thread (if its allowed)


----------



## dblunn

krz said:


> Who are the IBU's?, any chance you can post a link to that thread (if its allowed)


IBU= Illawarra Brewers Union. A loose association of brewers on the NSW Sth Coast.


----------



## krz

I went to Keg King today to pick up the Voyager malt.
Whilst there I had a sample of one of their pale ales made primarily with Voyagers Veloria malt.
Citrus and Cascade hops were used, and US05 yeast.
The beer had been in the keg for 2 weeks, and it was frigging lovely.
I'm tempted to make this recipe first.
If I were you guys, get in and sample it before its all gone.
(theres also a lovely HefeWeizen Bock, not much of it left  )


----------

